# 17’ hatch bike mounting.



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello all, I’ll be getting my hatch back from the dealer soon and I wanted to start using it to transport my mountain bike sometimes. I need space for atleast two bikes. Anybody here run a roof rack or a hitch mount setup? I have a roof rack on my Jeep currently but it’s too high to put bikes on when your tired from a long ride.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm toying with idea of a hitch. I don't think I want to use those strap ons.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hitch mount. Then your choice of the Kuat NV, Thule, or 1UP. Don’t get any rack that hangs the bike. Platforms are the way to go and are the gentlest ride.

i have the Kuat NV 2.0 and really like it.

I think roof racks are a silly place to put bikes. Too much wind resistance and too high. Plus you usually need to remove the front tires which is too much work and can throw disc brakes out of alignment.


----------

